
My Uncomplicated Git Workflow - yakshaving_jgt
http://jezenthomas.com/my-uncomplicated-git-workflow/
======
alistproducer2
I don't understand the appeal of GUI VCS either. I have to use TFS at work,
and it's always such a pain. I recently attempted to use the git GUI client in
Android Studio and while it had a couple of neat features, it didn't seem
worth the learning curve.

